# Keo Classic vs. Keo Easy; What's the Dif



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

Looking for starter pedals, I was considering the Keo Classic, but I see they have a Keo Easy for even less money. I can't figure out from the website what exactly the difference is. Is the Keo easy just cutting it too cheap for serious road biking?


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

The basics of the two...

Keo Easy: Single molded composite body, 8nm fixed tension
Keo Classic: Dual molded composite body, 8-12nm adjustable tension

The body of the Classic is going to be a bit stiffer than the Easy, hence better power transfer. They are both great starter pedals. If you want to play with release tension, the Classic is the way to go.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I also see there's a Keo Plus in between. That seems adjustable like the Classic, but can't see what else is different. More or better bearings?


----------



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

The Classic are the way to go. You don't need any other pedal. The Easy are to easy to click out off which I don't like. The other pedals from LOOK, as much as I like the weight advantage, aren't any better than the classic.

KJ.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

kistenjoe said:


> The Classic are the way to go. You don't need any other pedal. The Easy are to easy to click out off which I don't like. The other pedals from LOOK, as much as I like the weight advantage, aren't any better than the classic.
> 
> KJ.


Thanks. I've started to gather that; the sweet spot in purchasing that I always look for. I was hoping for some kind of comparison matrix on Look's web site, but the next best thing I figured out was opening the specs for each in separate windows and putting them side by side. Looks like the Classic has better bearings than the cheaper models. The ones that spare no expense to save one gram, are not for me, as I'm not a world class rider.


----------

